# clayton's first carp..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

come on dood.. post them pictures..  
maybe it'll get that certain someone to chum that certain lake of his..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's the pic carperboy  Chum ? It was like winter the past few days down here. The water is still at 41 degrees. Winter is past for crying out loud......... By the way, I believe I'm off work next Monday & Tuesday  Hopefully it's in the high 50's or low 60's........... CK... Where them pics cw


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll give ya all a little info first off just get the jizzle goin..
he landed what looked like a 12-13lber before i got there.. then i landed 1.. then theres a little incident with some handlining carp..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

cant wait to see um!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood..the water here today was 38F...i checked it today..  . ya goin to chum now?? 
ps..take a call for him to post his pics..geeeeze us.. he should be chiming in shortly..
stay tuned...... 
cw..dont forget the details doood..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If he was handlining carp, he must have been using one of Da Kings reels!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Crappie......

You have a PM doooooood


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Well...after seeing the fish Ak has been pulling out of the river by COSI, I figured it was time for me to try again. Still on a quest for my first carp of the year, I pulled down to the usual spot and set up for a few hours of fishing. This time I was even smart enough to come with some chum. After about an hour and a half of nothing, I noticed some movement on one of my rods...and seconds later I realized that a fish had grabbed my bait and was heading well down stream without me even realizing it. I ran to my rod and landed a nice 10-12 lb common after a short fight. Here's a pic of my first carp of the season:










A bit later, Ak showed up to join in on the fun and after a short time he landed a nice fat carp...










Bambi was fishing with me and managed to hook into what felt like a decent fish (on my rod) but didn't realize I had the drag loosened all the way. I just put new line on the reel the other day...and as you can expect, a massive bird's nest resulted when she pulled back on the fish. After a few minutes of untangling...and with the help of Ak's handlining expertise...I managed to gain control of the fish just in time for it to swim into a rock. Never even got to see the fish...and it was my last hookup of the day, though there were a few more lite bites, but not enough to hook into them. Overall, it was a good day to at least land my first carp of the season.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go CW.......AK, are you kissing that carp...or...licking it??????????


Whats the earliest in the year you guys have landed carp before(out of cold water)...?

Mine would be Feb 28th 2004 at CFD the weekend of the CAG Video/Bait day.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i kissed it ..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

sure ya was.......i believe ya!!...lol


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hmnmnmn 
Taste Test Ak ??  
If it taste like carp smells like carp then it must be...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

January 15........olentangy River. Water temp of 35


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

This fish was the earliest (and coldest) I've landed a carp yet. Last year I had one hooked in late February, but it came off at the bank. The water now is definitely frigid...but I've been surprised to see how active the fish have been, though most of the bites have been much liter.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, the bites ive been getting have also been lite at times, but the ones that hit it and ran were the ones that really wanded it.....all the carp caught the other day with AK were alarm screamers....38 degree water temp.


Last winter i had the same thing, the light taps were not of fish really wanting to feed, but the ones that were hungary took off as normal.
Which makes me think since ive caught smallies ever month as early as New Years day....they all hit very well, so im guesing if you can find a good deep carp wintering hole and put baits in there faces, the hungary ones will take line too.
Heck you see those guys on the CAG board catching carp through the ice.....gets ya thinking!!!!


Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it does help getting out of your chair and going fishin  DA KING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rick..maan..u don't understand how many times i have call him and basically beg him to come and join me on the bank.. but nooooo..he never wanted to come.. turned around one day and baam..he was there fishin..lol.. surprise the heck outta me..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the fish i caught today was pretty fiesty... first one almost ripped the rod off my pod today..right before jake pulled up.. biggest one was 15lbs.. total of 5 in 2 hour window.. cold as hell out..as usual the weatherman was off by a long mile..lol
oh..i have to say thanks to jake for helping me out with my net today while i had a double..thanks maan..i dont know what i would have done without u there..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

All i want to know is this....did ya give him a proper fish spankin today AK...?
Dont worry if ya did, hes used to it...lol...lol..hehehehe.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll just let you ask him that yerself.. lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a funny feeling I may be in for a spanking "skunking" tomorrow....LOL!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering, I dont see any structure in the river from those pics...But would that spot hold any Flatheads?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, the COSI area only has 2 real structures..the Broad st. bridge and the other bridge just down stream(dont know the street..lol)...i bet there are flatheads there...heck its the Scioto river..its full of them....but i dought very much im going to spend any night time hours there trying to find out...geez!

The downtown area of the Scioto is ok, but the areas north and south of it are much better...this area just has the easiest access you'll find on the river...and for carp fishing its perfect.

Good luck Jack.....lol


Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack...

Just upstream from there there is a TON of submerged timber. Some piled up, some trees just scattered through the river. That is where the crappie guys pull out some slabs. Looks like some decent structure to me  I'll point it out to you if you make it up there tomorrow.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I took a skunking, as usual  ..I saw AK catch 2 I think Tpet caught 1 before I got there..It was nice to finally meet Tpet, and Buckeye Bob, and Tornichino.........I will head back up once the waters warm a little, also was a pleasure to meet Shakedown...AK, you now owe me a drive down here!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack.. you name the time and day you want me there, if its not interfere with anything, i'll definitely come on down.. i still want to put you on some good fish this year tho.. we'll have to work something out..  
today results was kinda sluggish at best.. seems to be no set time for them to bite, and for me to pattern them..lol.. seems to bite in the afternoon moreso than morning.. but hey, what do i know, i'm not a carp..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah I took a skunking at the hands of Ak on thursday. I had a nice hit and missed it so I guess its my fault I got skunked. The action was fast for about 45 mins and then just died. I am down in Martins Ferry this weekend and I got a good feeling there are some hungry Ohio River carp out there. I will report back after Easter. 

Later,
Jake


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

The trick to catching carp with Ak is to get there before he does  Either that or let him teach you how to chuck corn. Honestly, though, seems every time we fish together the bite shuts down for a while


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, Ak told me its because you carry a small bit of Da'Kings curse in your blood and sometimes it affects anyone you fish with...hey thats what he said!

LOL, i agree, to out fish AK heres what you need to do to "level" the playing field:
#1 meet at certain time and be an hour early, because he will be there early himself chumming the heck out of it.
#2 meet at a spot hes NOT fished yet, if its a spot he recommends, that means hes got a spot hes ALREADY been dumping 50 lbs. of chum in each week(and he has GPS locations of where its located).
#3 make him use boilies only..no sweet corn...or take away his 3 cases of sweetcorn used for chum.


Going to any spot "cold" is tough fishing for anyone, if you follow what AK does he works many spots each week with chum(both rivers and lakes) and atleast one of those spots will be producing..this increases his odds for action...pretty smart i say,solid game plan. I'd do the same but my spots are either too far off the beaten path, or too far of a drive away to chum a few times a week. Man if only i could fish half as much as him....dang..yes AK im jealous, big time..lol!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

why don't you guys show me some of your carping spot.. it seems like i can get them to bite for you.. just show me the spot and i'll show you the how to, the baits and such.. hows that sound?? would you like me to come to your spots and fish it??
you guys been carping for longer than i have, i'm sure you guys have your spots to fish for them before you met me.. how many of you guys have actually show me or even offer to take me to your spots??? show me how and what to do?? i only know of a handful of guys..and they aren't that many that will even show me their true spot..i'm not talking just showing me the lake, i'm talking the actual hole itself..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> why don't you guys show me some of your carping spot.. it seems like i can get them to bite for you.. just show me the spot and i'll show you the how to, the baits and such.. hows that sound?? would you like me to come to your spots and fish it??
> you guys been carping for longer than i have, i'm sure you guys have your spots to fish for them before you met me.. how many of you guys have actually show me or even offer to take me to your spots??? show me how and what to do?? i only know of a handful of guys..and they aren't that many that will even show me their true spot..i'm not talking just showing me the lake, i'm talking the actual hole itself..


 Well, if I had a spot I would surely share it with anyone interested, but I don't have any spots worth a damn.

Ak, you need to come down and show me how it's done at stonelick, since you are the only one to have been able to catch multiple fish in one outing in that past couples years there.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak, ive told ya, the spots i NORMALLY fish are no walk in the park. You want to see my spots.....sweet....get ya a backpack, some good water proof boots and pack light, forget your 5 gal. buckets of chum.....oh yea and eat your wheaties before we go....dont feed them to the carp. Ask Jack, hes been to my spots.

AK, with the amount of time on your hands, you should know every spot on every water way from Erie to the Ohio river....we should be asking you for spots all the time...lol



"it seems like i can get them to bite for you" Yup..but we catch the stragglers come'in to and from your chum..lol


".. just show me the spot and i'll show you the how to, the baits and such." ...Ak its no big secret or rocket science how ya do it.....like ive said if i could spend the amount of time chumming my spots as you do Alum and now COSI, i couldnt even begin to imagine the amount of carp i could draw to my swims(and SIZE).....mind boggling!!!


Scott

PS: didnt really know before that Alum marina and COSI was your spots...figured you had better ones than that, heck i thought you hated the river????hehehe..just messin with ya.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> Ak, ive told ya, the spots i NORMALLY fish are no walk in the park. You want to see my spots.....sweet....get ya a backpack, some good water proof boots and pack light, forget your 5 gal. buckets of chum.....oh yea and eat your wheaties before we go....dont feed them to the carp. Ask Jack, hes been to my spots.


 I, for one, saw Ak pack light today, and I know he owns waders so it shouldn't matter then. Hell he only had one pole out today (but that's because he's lazy)

BTW, what's with all this thread hijacking all of the sudden. The carp forum seems to be getting sloppy lately (no fault of the moderators, but of the members)? **Please feel free to disciss this in a NEW TOPIC, or not at all, whatever**


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you know what... comes to think of it..i'll just keep my big mouth shut and keep things to myself..
peace out..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ak when you gonna head up to WB and do some fishing bro? 
Its almost TURKEY time I don't want to miss seeing you up there man...


----------

